# Ntfs-3g performance

## patrikas

Hello. I noticed that when I am downloading some files from the internet (via bittorrent for example) to ntfs-3g mounted partition PC gets engaged by a 'mount.ntfs-3g' process to a such degree that sometimes I am unable to use computer at all - no response moving the mouse etc. I use default options for ntfs-3g as in gentoo wiki, read-write support is necessary here. How can I get rid of this ? Are there any tweaks to consider ?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Maybe try another ntfs-3g version

or try ext4 => it works for me as user on an external drive in gnome. read & write support as user on anexternal drive works for me.

----------

